# Eberlestock X2 Daypack for Sale



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Eberlestock X2 Daypack in Open Hide Rock Veil camo. Has never been used to haul meat so is like new clean and odor free. 

Asking $200.00

Edit: adjusted price.


----------

